
Radiologist-Level Pneumonia Detection on Chest X-Rays with Deep Learning - superfx
https://stanfordmlgroup.github.io/projects/chexnet/
======
nopinsight
A high-quality blog series by Luke Oakden-Rayner, a radiologist (MD) who is
doing a PhD focusing on applying machine learning to medical images and text.

The End of Human Doctors:

[https://lukeoakdenrayner.wordpress.com/2017/04/20/the-end-
of...](https://lukeoakdenrayner.wordpress.com/2017/04/20/the-end-of-human-
doctors-introduction/)

~~~
long
Thanks -- this series is excellent!

------
Nomentatus
Bit of an aside, but I'd love to know if said Deep Learning could possibly
learn to detect whether a pneumonia was merely eosinophilic (no invader, just
white cells gone wild.) I'm hoping that maybe a more general distribution
would be characteristic of eosinophilic pneumonia, I suppose.

------
epmaybe
I'm currently taking an ML seminar through my university's computer science
department while in medical school, and it blows my mind daily. I'd love to
contribute, but know that I don't have the time or patience to become an
effective ML researcher in medicine. Cheers to these fantastic individuals
pushing the application of ML in medicine, potentially saving human lives.

